

It’s official: Apple sells more computers than all Windows PCs combined - rbanffy
http://qz.com/176643/its-official-apple-sells-more-computers-than-all-windows-pcs-combined/

======
rbanffy
So, they sell more iPods, iPhones, iPads and Macs than all others sell
Windows-based x86 PCs.

That's not counting Android phones and tablets.

Are they implying nobody does actual work on those?

